# Where to go?



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, I would like to check out some 12 strings and see if one wants to come home with me. I am 1/2 way between Stratford and Goderich, about an hour north of London.....who should I check out? Would Walters in Masonville be worth the trip? There was not much at L&M in Stratford last time I was there. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd check out Folkway in Guelph, at least online, or call them. In London, don't make the trip without calling ahead. The reasonably priced 12 strings that impress me the most are Seagulls and Simon & Patricks. If you can nab one used, you just might make out like a bandit. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I'd check out Folkway in Guelph, at least online, or call them. In London, don't make the trip without calling ahead. The reasonably priced 12 strings that impress me the most are Seagulls and Simon & Patricks. If you can nab one used, you just might make out like a bandit.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


If you end up going to Guelph, as Mooh suggests, you might also want to phone L&M in Cambridge to see what they have in stock. They have quite a large acoustics room. If you have never been to Cambridge L&M, it is not far from the 401.

Folkway is a beautiful store and worth just going there for the experience.

If you end up coming down to this neighbourhood and want to have lunch and/or coffee together, please PM me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a Seagull 12 on Craigs listing Toronto for$200 I have emailed themand am waiting for a response. I dont think I want a 12 string but??? I think it's GAS


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Mooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'd check out Folkway in Guelph, at least online, or call them. In London, don't make the trip without calling ahead. The reasonably priced 12 strings that impress me the most are Seagulls and Simon & Patricks. If you can nab one used, you just might make out like a bandit.
> ...


While you're in Guelph check out L&M. Haven't been there lately, but when it was still Woodshed John always had a good selection of acoustics.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW, thanks guys, checking out some websites. I will only buy in person though, so a road trip may be in my future. I will PM you Dave if I end up going that way, you can give me the tour. I always get lost in K/W, Guelph, Cambridge area.....Toronto too. (I hate Toronto)

Simon and Patrick (and cousins) are are the short list, would like to look at a few Ovations too. I don't know why I like Ovations, maybe it was seeing Nancy Wilson with one back in the day, didn't hurt that she was wearing a buckskin mini too.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't know why I like Ovations, maybe it was seeing Nancy Wilson with one back in the day, didn't hurt that she was wearing a buckskin mini too.


I still don't like Ovations but I still love Nancy. She is the ultimate cougar (that was a sincere compliment).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Back in the 70's/80's she was every teenage boys wet dream, and she DID play an Ovation now and then too....lol


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Back in the 70's/80's she was every teenage boys wet dream, and she DID play an Ovation now and then too....lol


I heart Nancy (pun intended & acknowledged as weak). Not that she's asking, but I'd still do her.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Jim, friends don't sell friends Ovations, particularly twelve-strings. Great when they're working, a serious pain for the repairman when they're not.


----------

